# New To State



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

Hey there, I am brand new to the state, just moved up from SE VA. I live in Miamisburg. Looking for someplace to fish. I am still fairly new at this but loving it. No boat yet, so has to be from the bank for now. My dad is bringing up a canoe sometime. I just have no idea where to start, any help (not asking for secrets or special places) would be appreciated Thanks- Phil


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

I would help you out but you're Vols Fan......
No but seriously what kind of fishing do you want to do? River or Lake. What fish are you targeting? Bass, Cats,Crappie,...etc.

If you're not a Gator you're *********!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

From Boston area, but lived in knoxville for 9 years, so guilty as charged. I was getting into bass fishing in lakes in VA, that is my current comfort zone. But I am up for anything. I guess I just need to go find some water


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I would move to another state.


----------



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

Ya I know I'm crowding the area. But have no fears I won't catch any of the fish. May e just take up some real estate


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

bosvolfan said:


> Ya I know I'm crowding the area. But have no fears I won't catch any of the fish. May e just take up some real estate


Just find a public piece of water and start casting. It's what you have to do to get started. Go in google maps and look in your area for large lakes and creeks or rivers. You can start catching chubs to smallies in a river to bullheads and largemouths in a lake. Just take a day and try some spots. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

bosvolfan said:


> Ya I know I'm crowding the area. But have no fears I won't catch any of the fish. May e just take up some real estate


Welcome to OGF and the great state of OHIO.

What area of SWOhio do you live?
There is a cornicopia of fishable H2O in SWOhio so it really depends.
You found a great resource here, though. Do some trolling on the site and gather info. You should be able to figure out the general areas that everyone fishes on here and what they are using, water conditions,ect... Then like previously mentioned look it up on google maps. If you have fishing experience then you should be able to figure out the rest. Post your spoils to the OGF board with a bit of story and you will fit right in. 

PM people that seem to be out going (hint,hint) and they may share some more specific info with you.


----------



## misterbreeze (Dec 19, 2011)

I didn't mean that you would be crowding. I just think Ohio isn't the best fishing state. Around Miamisburg area I would suggest the Great Miami River for some cnr fishing. Try the low dam there and deep holes.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

I agree hit the river up and get into them smallmouth also you have twin creek in Carlisle/Germantown which is not far from you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

I appreciate all the help guys. Thanks. Not sure how true it is but I was warned by my buddies down south that I was not going to a fishing Mecca. But we will see


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

misterbreeze said:


> I didn't mean that you would be crowding. I just think *Ohio isn't the best fishing state.* Around Miamisburg area I would suggest the Great Miami River for some cnr fishing. Try the low dam there and deep holes.


Maybe you're just not doing it right....


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

misterbreeze said:


> I didn't mean that you would be crowding. I just think Ohio isn't the best fishing state. Around Miamisburg area I would suggest the Great Miami River for some cnr fishing. Try the low dam there and deep holes.


I can get into 6lbs, hard-fighting Stripers and catch countless aerobatic Smallmouth bass within a 5 minute walk. I can get into some of the finest Brown Trout fly-fishing on a beautiful stream in about an hours drive. I can also get into some massive Walleyes and Perch on a freshwater ocean in a couple hours drive. On certain occasions, on that ocean, I can get into some of the largest steelhead the country has to offer. On the way home, I can pick one of the many Musky stocked lakes and hold on tight. Finally, when I get home, I can get into 40lbs Blue Cats and maybe even snag some Paddlefish on one of the biggest rivers in the world. Then, I can find one of the hundreds of retention ponds in the area that hold some monster Largemouth Bass.

I think you need to dig a little deeper for some fishing. Ohio is one of the greatest states in the country for fishing. The giant lake and the giant river maybe an indicator.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

Now I am getting a bit more excited. I just have to get out there. Can't catch anything with a dry line. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishDoctor (Aug 9, 2012)

Matulemj said:


> I can get into 6lbs, hard-fighting Stripers and catch countless aerobatic Smallmouth bass within a 5 minute walk. I can get into some of the finest Brown Trout fly-fishing on a beautiful stream in about an hours drive. I can also get into some massive Walleyes and Perch on a freshwater ocean in a couple hours drive. On certain occasions, on that ocean, I can get into some of the largest steelhead the country has to offer. On the way home, I can pick one of the many Musky stocked lakes and hold on tight. Finally, when I get home, I can get into 40lbs Blue Cats and maybe even snag some Paddlefish on one of the biggest rivers in the world. Then, I can find one of the hundreds of retention ponds in the area that hold some monster Largemouth Bass.
> 
> I think you need to dig a little deeper for some fishing. Ohio is one of the greatest states in the country for fishing. The giant lake and the giant river maybe an indicator.
> 
> ...


Truth!!!! Preach it Matulemj!


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Amen brotha!!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

go to the odnr sight.you can get a bunch of info there.lakes are listed in each area of the state with directions, lake maps, shore access points,species of fish in each lake and even ratings from shock surveys.if you ever get up to central Ohio pm me for some info.by the way,not sure if your buddies are fishing the right way up here because there is some great fishing.just ck some of the members albums for proof of that.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj,
I know I have PM'd you at least half a dozen times asking about this body of water or that stretch of river and your reply is always the same.....
"there are no fish there"
What gives?
I nearly gave up fishing until Dandrews pointed me in the right direction!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

co-angler said:


> Matulemj,
> I know I have PM'd you at least half a dozen times asking about this body of water or that stretch of river and your reply is always the same.....
> "there are no fish there"
> What gives?
> ...


I have not one pm from you.not one.i only have a hand full of pms still in my inbox,i never delete them.you better check who you are sending them to brother,because its not me.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

tadluvadd said:


> I have not one pm from you.not one.i only have a hand full of pms still in my inbox,i never delete them.you better check who you are sending them to brother,because its not me.


He meant that he was sending them to me. I have 176 PMs from Co-Angler asking where my favorite fishing spots are. You'd think that he'd get the hint.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bhunter527 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bosvolsfan, I hate to say it, but your buddies down south must have never seen a fishing mecca like ohio!! But welcome to the miami valley! Get out there, and cast.. You wont be dissapointed!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> I have not one pm from you.not one.i only have a hand full of pms still in my inbox,i never delete them.you better check who you are sending them to brother,because its not me.


You are correct sir and I do apologize. The next time I will be more careful and start my response with MATULEMJ,.
How completely careless of me.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> He meant that he was sending them to me. I have 176 PMs from Co-Angler asking where my favorite fishing spots are. You'd think that he'd get the hint.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Wow, I am striking out today. I am such a schmuck. 
How do I change my name here? 
HOUSE will know, I'll send him a few PMs and find out...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

co-angler said:


> You are correct sir and I do apologize. The next time I will be more careful and start my response with MATULEMJ,.
> How completely careless of me.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No harm no foul. but if you ever need advice on fishing,(even though im no expert)id be glad to answer any questions i can.that is what this site should be about----sharing info and helping others.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

This thread is amazing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

tadluvadd said:


> id be glad to answer any questions i can.that is what this site should be about----sharing info and helping others.


Matulemj,
Ive always wondered if you hold a magnet over something and it picks it up without touching it...how does that work????


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

and why is it called a TV "set" when you only get one?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

How did the Duck Hunt gun work on the original Nintendo? That's a mind boggler...


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, oh I got one.....
If you call somebody on a cell phone and they are on a cell phone and somebody's phone drops the call, who initiates the callback so both aren't calling back simultaneously creating endless busy signals?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

What would Geronimo say if he jumped out of an airplane?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> and why is it called a TV "set" when you only get one?


You just blew my mind.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> and why is it called a TV "set" when you only get one?


These are great questions. Unfortunately, sometimes questions cannot be answered. It's kind of like asking if a deaf person goes to court, is it still called a "hearing?" Can you cry underwater? Or, why does a round pizza come in a square box? Why do we park on driveways but drive on parkways? Some things are just meant for the imagination.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

What would happen if Pinnochio said, "My nose will start growing right now!"?


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

How many Bobs in this world actually spell their name backwards?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

TRAILGATOR said:


> How many Bobs in this world actually spell their name backwards?


Sbob?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

co-angler said:


> Sbob?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How many people in this world are named Bobs? :doh:


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

TRAILGATOR said:


> How many people in this world are named Bobs? :doh:


It was late......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

is it still winter?i dident think boredom happened this time of year lol.


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Quantum physics has shown us that every square inch on the bottom of a river is in fact covered by a flathead catfish.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor Phil from Miamisburg.I bet he is so cornfused with all this that he just might look elsewhere for Fishing info.



Roscoe


----------



## bosvolfan (May 31, 2013)

Ya I am a bit lost but all sounds fun. Thanks for the tips. Now to put them to practice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

rguitar87 said:


> oldstinkyguy has shown us that every square inch on the bottom of a river is in fact covered by a flathead catfish.


Fixed .


----------



## rguitar87 (May 15, 2013)

Haha, nice one BG.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

bosvolfan said:


> Hey there, I am brand new to the state, just moved up from SE VA. I live in Miamisburg. Looking for someplace to fish. I am still fairly new at this but loving it. No boat yet, so has to be from the bank for now. My dad is bringing up a canoe sometime. I just have no idea where to start, any help (not asking for secrets or special places) would be appreciated Thanks- Phil


SW OH fishing made ridiculously simple:

1) Go buy a simple spinning rod (6-7') & spinning reel combo (~$30) loaded with 6-8lb test.
2) Buy a BIG variety pack of 1/4oz spinners (i.e "rooster tails" - white works well)
3) Take your boat, launch upstream, float downstream on the Little Miami River. Cast and retrieve slowly (just enough to get the blade to turn) everywhere. Enjoy all the WB, SMB, LMB, and occasional catfish.

4) Fishing made simple.

5) Advanced: Buy a BIG set of variety crappie jigs with 1/16oz and 1/8oz heads (white and chartreuse work well). Cast and retrieve slowly - everywhere. Enjoy some more of the same.
6) Mega Advanced: Buy whatever crankbait/lipless/shadrap you can buy in 1/8oz and 1/4oz. Fish slowly and cast everywhere. Enjoy some more of the same.

Welcome to SW OH and OFG. Post your results - we'll like you more and share more if you do. Pictures appreciated


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I lived in miamisburg for awhile and i have caught soo many fish there its crazy good you just gotta get out on the river and do some exploring..fish any creek mouth into the river with a chartruese grub and catch SMB and saugeye all day and night..

also i fished the creeks with a silver rooster tail with red skirt hooks its the best rooster tail color combo in my opinion.


----------



## surffishn (Jan 20, 2010)

bosvolfan as you can tell a lot of jokers on this site. But there are more great folks that give A lot of great info. Ohio has A lot to offer as far as fishing. From the Ohio river to lake Erie and in between. If you ever want to fish Erie, at times I will have A extra seat. Good Luck !


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

surffishn said:


> bosvolfan as you can tell a lot of jokers on this site. But there are more great folks that give A lot of great info.


That is true surffishn, but the two are not mutually exclusive.

bosvolfan, alot of those "jokers" know how to fish too, and also give great information.

Just sayin'


----------

